# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Botanica (Flora) >  Pomelos XXL

## F. Lázaro

Mirad lo que acabo de traer de la huerta... pomelos XXL, sin abonos, sin químicos, sin nada, tierra y agua. El árbol está repleto de pomelos así.

Los he puesto junto a un cartón de leche para que podáis comparar el tamaño.

----------

FEDE (14-ene-2014),frfmfrfm (14-ene-2014),HUESITO (14-ene-2014),Los terrines (14-ene-2014),perdiguera (14-ene-2014)

----------


## perdiguera

Cuando estuve visitando a mi hijo tenia pomelos de más de un kilo, como esos, pero su sabor no me gustó.

----------

